# Can't Quit Preview (It's Locked Up)



## Greg_Reez (Sep 16, 2009)

I rarely use preview for anything but this time I double clicked a file from a CD that just happened to be a 500mb tif. Preview began launching, but now it is not responding, like its basically frozen. I right clicked the icon in the dock to force quit, nothing. I opened the Force Quit Applications window, highlighted Preview (which is red and says not responding) clicked force quit, nothing. 

So I decided to eject the CD which I can't because it says the disk is in use. I tried to shut my computer down which I also can't, because it says that Preview isn't shutting down.

Please help, how can I quit the program or shut down my system so I can take the CD out?

* Tried quitting the process via activity monitor... nothing.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 16, 2009)

You can "kill it with impunity" via the Terminal.

Open Terminal, then use either 'ps' or 'top' to get the PID ("Process ID") of Preview.app.

Then, in Terminal, type "sudo kill -9 PID" where PID is the PID of Preview.app.  Type in your admin password, and it should kill it.


----------

